# Scattered blood or BYB's



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

What is meant by "scattered" blood or a scattered bred dog? We have seen many of you refer to certain dogs as "scatter bred" even if it is a Carver/Jeep or Colby/Watchdog. Can someone please explain the term of scatter bred to us.
We have also read some of you call some of the older bloodlines such as Boudreaux, a BYB dog. Do you all consider Colby, Carver, and Gator BYB dogs too? If so, WHY? Are these bloodlines not pure in your opinion?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> What is meant by "scattered" blood or a scattered bred dog? We have seen many of you refer to certain dogs as "scatter bred" even if it is a Carver/Jeep or Colby/Watchdog. Can someone please explain the term of scatter bred to us.
> We have also read some of you call some of the older bloodlines such as Boudreaux, a BYB dog. Do you all consider Colby, Carver, and Gator BYB dogs too? If so, WHY? Are these bloodlines not pure in your opinion?
> __________________


Good question.

Scatterbred means if you research the dogs pedigree you do not find consistant family breeding. You will not see the same dogs or even family of dogs in the generations of the pedigree. This means you are taking a crapshoot on the dog and what it will produce, because every dog in the pedigree is different, bringing its own genetics and qualities with it.
an example would be

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=99890

Basically they just took a bunch of gamebred dogs and bred them together but there is no consistency in the breeding, could be a good dog, who knows.

If you look in the first 4 generations of this dog nothing matches! From the 
4th back the dogs look pretty good but the first 4 generations are all over the place.

A tighter one would look like this

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=257344

This is Switch's Dad.

Also BYB simply means a BACK YARD BREEDER. Its a lose term to define many things other than a strict responsible breeder. It has nothing to do with the bloodlines the breeder uses but rather how he uses them.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

:goodpost:


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

Also like you said there people with half game half show those are still scatter bred in my opinion because they shoul never be mixed together. I see you keep saying you have a colby/watchdog tech every pit bull his a colby lol. And it isnt a colby dog unless there colby dogs in the first 3-4 generation.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

CaSk said:


> Also like you said there people with half game half show those are still scatter bred in my opinion because they shoul never be mixed together. I see you keep saying you have a colby/watchdog tech every pit bull his a colby lol. And it isnt a colby dog unless there colby dogs in the first 3-4 generation.


We have *NEVER* stated we have a colby/watchdog..... 
We have a Colby/Gator and a Watchdog/Gotti. 
And you state everydog is a Colby? I don't think that would be possible. We asked why people like you consider Boudreaux, Colby, Gator, Watchdog and other old bloodlines BYB dogs?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CaSk said:


> every pit bull his a colby lol.


No........................


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> No........................


accually in a way they are if you go far back on any dog pedigree they are all based from colby dogs do some research.

also sorry about saying you had a colby watchdog i thought thats what you said . another thing i dont consider those backyard blood by far i consider most watchdog nowadays byb.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

wittypits said:


> We have *NEVER*
> And you state everydog is a Colby? I don't think that would be possible. We asked why people like you consider Boudreaux, Colby, Gator, Watchdog and other old bloodlines BYB dogs?


Here is a example
JUAN GOTTI PED
of the worlds most famous pos juan gotti if you go far enough back on his ped where they have it far enough all are colby or tud dogs. and i never said colby our boudreux are byb dogs if if it was not for them we would not have most the dogs today i am also not saying ever dog is 50 our 100 percent a colby done im basically saying 99 percent of every pitbull today has some form of colby as there very first foundation dog and alot of people nowadays will be like my dog is colby and razor edge our some crap when pretty much every dog has colby in it somehow.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

wittypits said:


> Just curious as to why you consider Watchdog a BYB dog? Watchdog bloodline is an older bloodline much like Colby (about 117 years old) and Boudreaux. I am uncertain about in your area, but Watchdog is hard to find in our area.
> Trust me, there are many BYB's here most have Razors Edge not Watchdog or any other old bloodline.If Watchdog is a BYB bloodline then it would be easy to find and it is not. It took us near a year to find a Watchdog pup.


Well agian im refering to the bully version of the watchdog there are accually alot of bully with some watchdog in them but not the og version. just like you mention your dog gotti/watchdog. real watchdog is hard to find but not the watchdog you can get threw bully breedings.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

wittypits said:


> We don't own (she is Watchdog/Gott and unless you don't recognize the ADBA she is APBT *NOT* American Bully), nor would we ever own a "bully"(this is why we don't and will NEVER own Razors Edge) we have and will be breeding APBT's. As we stated before we did finally find a Watchdog pup, but it did take us almost a year.
> What bloodlines do you breed or own? Do you consider your dogs BYB dogs?


*I own a nevada/cheeks and a lonzo/jeep. I consider them byb breed but not byb blood. As i aguired them as pets no breeding there pets. I have been researching for last 2 years and still will for at least another 2 before i go and get another dog i will be going to shows and so on. And if i get any blood it will be a game bred dog.*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

wittypits said:


> We don't own (she is Watchdog/Gott and unless you don't recognize the ADBA she is APBT *NOT* American Bully), nor would we ever own a "bully"(this is why we don't and will NEVER own Razors Edge) quote]
> 
> Doesn't really matter who the dog is registered through. They are all full of crap and registering mutts. If you are absolutely positive that your dog is Gotti - then bully blood is what you have. No matter what the papers call him.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't recognize any registry. Never have and never will. 
It's a shame that some breeders give 110% to preserve this breed and have their dogs registered along side mutts. I don't think anyone is trying to insult, only dispell myths. No Gotti bred dog is APBT. Therefore no dog with Gotti blood in his ped is pure, or "true". You need to do some research and keep asking questions. If you are seriously interested in knowing what the breed should be, you will figure it out. Here is a great example of a well bred dog owned by one of our members. I'll let him post the ped if he wants to. But rest assured, there is no Gotti in her ped.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> 1 We did not know that Colby, Gator, Boudreaux, Watchdog and Gotti were mutts and mixed breeds.
> 
> 2What registry do you people recognize? What one do you think is NOT registering "mutts"? What one do you think is not "paper hanging"?
> 
> __________________


1. Colby, Gator, Boudreaux, Watchdog, etc are not mutts per say. A tight bred Colby dog is not a mutt. You start mixing the breeding up you could create on. ALso BYB mean Back Yard Breeder, it has nothing to do with the blood of a dog, it simply where and under what circumstances the dog was bred.

2. Unfortunately all registries are guilty. All registries! Its about the bottom $$$$$ so they all do it.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BYB:
http://www.ukcpitbull.com/encyclopedia2/tiki-index.php?page=Back+Yard+Breeder

Types of breeding can be found under these link off the below page
Chapter Breeding overview
Chapter Linebreeding
Chapter Outcrossing
Chapter Inbreeding
Chapter Backcrossing
Chapter Scatterbreeding
http://www.ukcpitbull.com/encyclopedia2/tiki-index.php


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> 1. Colby, Gator, Boudreaux, Watchdog, etc are not mutts per say. A tight bred Colby dog is not a mutt. You start mixing the breeding up you could create on. ALso BYB mean Back Yard Breeder, it has nothing to do with the blood of a dog, it simply where and under what circumstances the dog was bred.
> 
> 2. Unfortunately all registries are guilty. All registries! Its about the bottom $$$$$ so they all do it.


Exactly but gotti greyline the newer watchdog camleot dangerzone chevy short shot most gaff as far as i know are all mutts. You can never trust a registy most game bred dogs are apbt if bred tight.


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

Buz im sure thats a well bred dog but why would u want something that looks sickly? what makes that dog so much better then a dog with some meat on it?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I am not saying they are not well bred, and I am not trying to insult your dogs, my dog is a BYBaby...they are merely not my cup of tea...have you stacked them up to the standard??? Have you or do you plan to health test and not breed if they do not pass with flying colors??? Do you plan you title your dogs before breeding??? If not then why bother when there are plenty of breeders out there that do...

http://workingpitbull.com/soundness.htm

Not at all trying to argue or insult just conversating :cheers:


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Our dogs are YOUNG

Colby/Gator male 1 year
Colby girl 13 weeks
Watchdog/gotti girl 7 months and no heat yet
Watchdog male 15 weeks

We plan to have eveyone tested before breeding.

Oh we have a Boudreaux female that is 2. We had her fixed due to her having hip displasia(spelling?).


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

wittypits said:


> Our dogs are YOUNG
> 
> Colby/Gator male 1 year
> Colby girl 13 weeks
> ...


I would like to see the ped's. Pictures dont mean shit. not trying to sound harsh but i would like to see the ped's to see exactly what you have i dont do judgement out pictures unless they over 75 pounds.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

*Bpledge3030:* _"Buz im sure thats a well bred dog but why would u want something that looks sickly? what makes that dog so much better then a dog with some meat on it?"_

No way in hell you are serious.

*wittypits:"*_Since certain people believe certain dogs of ours to be mutts will you please provide proof of it?"_

Can you prove they aren't? Look, man. I could not care less how your dog is bred. I could not care less what breed you like. Call it what you want. Somebody lied to you, and it wasn't me. I have not looked at your dogs. I have no interest in them. It's that dead giveaway word "Gotti" that frankly disgusts me and expresses, beyond a shadow of a doubt, your level of knowledge. I'm not trying to insult you or your dogs but you have a lot to learn. In the bully world, Gotti blood may be a status symbol but in the APBT world... well, it's a joke.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> *Bpledge3030:* _"Buz im sure thats a well bred dog but why would u want something that looks sickly? what makes that dog so much better then a dog with some meat on it?"_
> 
> No way in hell you are serious.
> 
> ...


BINGO.

I anent hating either it just you seem like you coming of as your dogs are standard and all that and that you put in hard work to get a gotti/watchdog and so on please those are so easy to get a real watchdog isnt. Look you got your dogs gotti is a bullyline flatout watchdog is now a bully line 90 percent are. Also if you can post your pedigree's i would like to see them.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wittypits, I think your dogs are gorgeous.

Whether or not someone is a backyard breeder has to do with a lot of things. 
1. What is their purpose for breeding?
2. What conditions are the dogs living in?
3. Are the dogs titled? 
4. Do the dogs work?
5. Have the dogs been health tested? (Above and beyond a well dog visit).
6. What kind of pedigree do the dogs have?
Etc., etc. There is a lot of information and links to other sites posted here if you would like to do a search.

Papers on a dog are really useless unless you know exactly where your dog came from. I would rather have a paperless dog from a breeder I know as opposed to a very pretty (on paper) dog that I know nothing about other than the pedigree. (I'm not advocating people breeding without papers, this is just an example).

I am not going to bash any one's dog or say anything negative about any one's bloodline because I really wouldn't know what the heck I was talking about. The breed standards are easy to find through google. If you have any questions about APBT vs American Bully, the best place to see how your dog stacks up is at a sporting event. There are many people there that know the standards and would be more than happy to help you out. Dog shows may also be a good place to find mentors, but they may be more experienced with AST structure. 

It all really depends on what your breedings purposes are and what you want your dogs to excel at. The show vs. working world has very different opinions about the same breed. 

Please don't take too much offense to what people say. I get fighting mad when I feel my dogs have been insulted, too, but everyone really is here for the love of the breed.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Wittypits, I think your dogs are gorgeous.
> 
> Whether or not someone is a backyard breeder has to do with a lot of things.
> 1. What is their purpose for breeding?
> ...


Thank you Smokey Joe and Old Ford for the info and support. I dont take offense some people just hate or think what they want. My wife sure does. She has been the one up till now who has responded.
I have seen well bred dogs. I have some, and i am not saying they are all that. No I dont belive my dogs or any dog are a joke.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

*wittypits-* no bashing your dogs i have gottiline dogs but gottiline IS NOT an APBT line.... they were crossed at some point with a different breed.... but all breeds are crossed to create another breed! you have a newer breed out called the American Bully... people claim these dogs are pure pits because they try to pull a fast 1 on newcomers or they are uneducate in the newer breed but i will educate you a little.... about 10 years ago APBT breeders decided to take the breed into a different path... they wants a pit bull that was larger then the gamedogs... so they began to cross the breed with the Amstaff they wanted the size of the amstaff but the drive of the pit... thats why if you look back to the first bullies they are not that big maybe 75lbs 80lbs tops!... but then down the line a couple of breeders crossed those dogs with bulldogs mastiffs and other larger breeds and thats why they have 120lb+ bullies out not saying that yours has mastiff in it but gotti crossed its dogs... so your dog is not APBT it is an Ambully...

Also would love to see your dog!


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*like or pitbull*

:snap: but we all have i'll opinion an we all have our pits to .so lets be good an get off the gotti an watchdog . what is your blood ,:angeldevi......for BUZ WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT JEEPS/BLUEBOYS/PISTOL PETE/CHEVAZ GATOR.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

d0ggmann said:


> for BUZ WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT JEEPS/BLUEBOYS/PISTOL PETE/CHEVAZ GATOR.


I'll take an inch of dog over a mile of pedigree any day. I stole that qoute but it sums up the way I feel about the subject. Game bred dogs will always be my choice. All the old dogs were great and produced a lot of good lines. The more the names are disgraced by these wanna-be puppy peddlers, the more I hate to hear them. IMO, no run of the mill dog owner should even have their hands on them. In some cases they don't, they just think they do. They've only been suckered out of their money. The problem is that not enough "breeders" care about the breed first and foremost. Bulldogs used to be about gameness, these days it's just a game. What's my blood? Small circles. lol


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, so I read the majority of the post and what I saw disgusted me! First, wittypits was just asking a question and needed a little insight. Witty just wants to learn more about the breed and terminology. Yet, you guys are downing his/her dogs? Calling them mutts and them not being shit? Come on now! That's not called for. If you want to be technical, ALL dogs are mutts and the only "pure" bred is the prehistoric WOLF! Now, recognize these as two different breeds. APBTs (ADBA/UKC) and American Bullies (ABKC)... Yes, gottiline, present day watchdog, grayline, etc are bullies registered as APBT, but haven't we seen this before. Do some research on APBTs and AmStaffs back in the 1920s (correct me if I'm wrong). Therefore, isn't an APBT and Amstaff technically the same breed? A bully bred pit is just an APBT crossed with a AmStaff. Also, there is no such thing as a "perfect" APBT. All breeders have a different view of what the breed is suposed to look like; some like em big (big x big), some like em small (small x small), tall, short, etc...

So let's be a lil respectful towards other ppl please! I personally love both breeds. My tightly bred APBTs who are my athletes, and my AmBullies who are my big teddy bear lap dogs!





































Sorry... Just love to show my babies off!!!! lol.


----------



## silent water kennel (Apr 30, 2008)

strongman_atlas said:


> Also, there is no such thing as a "perfect" APBT.


What about Chinaman? Is that dog not the perfect standard for an APBT? Correct if me I'm wrong.


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

yes buz i am serious, that dog looks like it hasnt been fed in weeks


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Bpledge3030 said:


> Buz im sure thats a well bred dog but why would u want something that looks sickly? what makes that dog so much better then a dog with some meat on it?


You can't be serious...:rofl:

Form follows function...


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

silent water kennel said:


> What about Chinaman? Is that dog not the perfect standard for an APBT? Correct if me I'm wrong.


Yea, sure in your opinion! Like I said, it depends on your interpretations of the standards.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Bpledge3030 said:


> yes buz i am serious, that dog looks like it hasnt been fed in weeks


Well, then, you too are in serious need of knowledge of the breed. This bitch is a prime example of the APBT. I'm sure she's been fed, and fed well. She probably eats better than most humans. What you people don't realize is that the dog has already been taken to a level that is unsurpassed by any other cur out there. If you don't like the build and stucture of the APBT, well then you would be well advised to just take interest in another breed. The APBT is what it is. Plain and simple.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*you know i had to say something*

hey this is doggmann...... didn' t i tell you this before, majority of the dogs have that. but you can't be thinking that colby and gator is the top of the line and was just a dog that was used for adding size to what you are asking about. but only was put in size to make the fight stock of fight breeders a little bigger.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

silent water kennel said:


> What about Chinaman? Is that dog not the perfect standard for an APBT? Correct if me I'm wrong.


Now he was about as close to perfect as a dog can get. Not only is it hard to take your eyes off of him, but he was one of the most impressive dogs that ever showed up. A real dog's dog.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> wittypits said:
> 
> 
> > We don't own (she is Watchdog/Gott and unless you don't recognize the ADBA she is APBT *NOT* American Bully), nor would we ever own a "bully"(this is why we don't and will NEVER own Razors Edge) quote]
> ...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

d0ggmann said:


> hey this is doggmann...... didn' t i tell you this before, majority of the dogs have that. but you can't be thinking that colby and gator is the top of the line and was just a dog that was used for adding size to what you are asking about. but only was put in size to make the fight stock of fight breeders a little bigger.


I gotta be honest with you, man. I don't know what the hell you just said. LOL


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

well then buz i guess the ambully is a much better breed then apbt u douch bag


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Bpledge3030 said:


> well then buz i guess the ambully is a much better breed then apbt u douch bag


Only time will tell. BTW, it's douche, not douch.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bpledge3030 said:


> Buz im sure thats a well bred dog but why would u want something that looks sickly? what makes that dog so much better then a dog with some meat on it?


There is a HUGE difference between the dog posted, who is well conditioned and one that is sickly.

Most people are honestly used to seeing out of shape dogs overweight dogs. The APBT is an athlete and should be built like one.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Agreed!! Form follows function.

I think it's the warm weather..LOL


----------



## silent water kennel (Apr 30, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> There is a HUGE difference between the dog posted, who is well conditioned and one that is sickly.
> 
> Most people are honestly used to seeing out of shape dogs overweight dogs. The APBT is an athlete and should be built like one.


Amen, an ambully does not represent the APBT in any way. Its a breed, if one may call so, that has been crossed with different other breeds, just to get size en weight. I'd love to see a bully run for more than an hour on a threadmill, dont think there is one who can do that...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm sure there are some Ambullys that would give the typical Ambully a run for its money, I seen pics of some that were in great shape but still no comparison to the APBT. They are in a league of their own.
It doesn't matter if they are mixed anyway, all new breeds start out that way..


----------



## silent water kennel (Apr 30, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> I'm sure there are some Ambullys that would give the typical Ambully a run for its money, I seen pics of some that were in great shape but still no comparison to the APBT. They are in a league of their own.
> It doesn't matter if they are mixed anyway, all new breeds start out that way..


Ok, that is true, but why do breeders of ambully say they breed apbt's? Ignorance or just to sell more?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I think it all depends on the breeder. The bad part is that they pass this ignorance on to the buyer. It's a chain of fools and the breed's reputation suffers.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

silent water kennel said:


> Ok, that is true, but why do breeders of ambully say they breed apbt's? Ignorance or just to sell more?


Just to sell more. Even to those who don't know, If you say APBT the first thing that comes to mind is "Bad Ass Dog" or "The best of the best". If I were a shady business man trying to sell something I would go with the best marketing strategy I could come up with. Why not slap a Cadillac emblem on a Toyota..

I know you're not from these parts so I hope you understood my analogy..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

silent water kennel said:


> Ok, that is true, but why do breeders of ambully say they breed apbt's? Ignorance or just to sell more?


Some to sell more from the name and some just have no idea what they are breeding, Just throwin two dogs together that the breeder likes how they look. Some argue that their dogs are APBT just XL. It really all comes down to each breeder. Their is nothing wrong with the breed of ambully, just how its being bred. I have seen several kennels in which I am considering getting an ambully from. The breed with proportion and with goals. I really hate to see them compared to APBT because they are not. Who cares if the bully doesn't have the drive of and APBT, neither does a GSD but who cares NEITHER ARE APBT.

Also Razors edge was not always an ambully line. They have produced gorgeous APBT in the past.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

people claim these dogs are pit bulls because either they are trying to make a quick buck on new comers... they aren't really educated and also i talked to a breeder before and he said "i claim they are pit bulls because that is what is on there papers... so until the ukc changes the name i am going to claim them pits".... really cant blame the guy it is true the ukc papers says they are pit bulls so that is what people are going to call them.... 

Also about the Ambully being fat lazy dogs yes some are stuffed lol but not all! My boy Toby is 103lbs... 20" tall about 24"head he is going to be 6yrs soon he is camelot and dagger bloodline well my boy we run around a play everyday unless its raining or something... but he can go for hours! I've been(weight pulling agility stuff like that) but if you want to see a bully work come to my house and ill show you some! a lot of these APBT/Gamedog people around my area talk shit about the Ambullies and my dogs until they come to my house! Then they shut the hell up asap when they see toby work!



Oh yeah.. another thing that i always tell people who don't like bullies dont judge them unless you own one!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Msmith1 said:


> people claim these dogs are pit bulls because either they are trying to make a quick buck on new comers... they aren't really educated and also i talked to a breeder before and he said "i claim they are pit bulls because that is what is on there papers... so until the ukc changes the name i am going to claim them pits".... really cant blame the guy it is true the ukc papers says they are pit bulls so that is what people are going to call them....
> 
> Also about the Ambully being fat lazy dogs yes some are stuffed lol but not all! My boy Toby is 103lbs... 20" tall about 24"head he is going to be 6yrs soon he is camelot and dagger bloodline well my boy we run around a play everyday unless its raining or something... but he can go for hours! I've been(weight pulling agility stuff like that) but if you want to see a bully work come to my house and ill show you some! a lot of these APBT/Gamedog people around my area talk shit about the Ambullies and my dogs until they come to my house! Then they shut the hell up asap when they see toby work!
> 
> Oh yeah.. another thing that i always tell people who don't like bullies dont judge them unless you own one!


can you post some vids of your dogs


----------



## silent water kennel (Apr 30, 2008)

In these parts of the world, we do not see them a lot. Most of the times we see oversized amstaffs or oversized APBT's. 
Frankly, I'm glad there not very popular here. But its also true that they are registered as APBT by the UKC and ADBA, that's really something that we do not understand.
We've always been told that UKC and ADBA are farmost the best registrys in the world for pitbulls, but when I see an ambully with UKC or ADBA-pedigrees, I think by myself how honest are they. Are they doing this just for the money they can make out of it?
So in my opinion none of the registrys is correct.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

silent water kennel said:


> In these parts of the world, we do not see them a lot. Most of the times we see oversized amstaffs or oversized APBT's.
> Frankly, I'm glad there not very popular here. But its also true that they are registered as APBT by the UKC and ADBA, that's really something that we do not understand.
> We've always been told that UKC and ADBA are farmost the best registrys in the world for pitbulls, but when I see an ambully with UKC or ADBA-pedigrees, I think by myself how honest are they. Are they doing this just for the money they can make out of it?
> So in my opinion none of the registrys is correct.


 Sadly, there are BYBs breeding dogs that clearly shouldn't be bred and unethical people who hang false papers on their dogs. So unless the pup is with a reputable reg and ALSO comes from a reputable breeder, there is no telling what went on in my opinion.


----------



## Sr6 (Mar 8, 2008)

I really like this site and appreciate everyone's point of view, I have noticed everyone here is very proud of there dogs and where they bought them from and i am sure everyone paid a pretty penny, personally I didn't pay much at all and i could care less what bloodline she is from or if she is deformed from the neck down she is my dog and my world. I know how i feel about her and how she has changed my life, and those feelings are probably mutual for everyone on here about their dogs, that is why i am confused why people are disrespecting others by calling other peoples dogs mutt's, and saying someone else's dog is better? Even calling each other names in a couple posts, Half the people in the world can't even classify an American Staffordshire terrier or American pit bull terrier. I personally would of adopted but their are too many regulations for adopting pit's here i didn't fit their classifications. Because there are overpopulations of pit's in the shelters here, and i bet you most of them don't have good bloodlines. I thought people loved the breed because of the dog not because of the colors, or the size, or the bloodline, or even if it was a mutt. I dont want to step on any toes with this post any maybe i was confused but this is how i saw this discussion.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

everyone here loves their dogs for being just the great dogs they are. However this being a bloodline thread , the dogs bloodline and how its been bred comes into play.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*I hate these kind of threads/discussion is basically a apbt vs ambully thread and you will never be able to educate somebody on the difference because people want to be hard heads and think there right or to lazy to do research i wish the people that created ambully where shot our at least never called them pit from the beginning. Im going to be done with this thread now.*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

CaSk said:


> *I hate these kind of threads/discussion is basically a apbt vs ambully thread and you will never be able to educate somebody on the difference because people want to be hard heads and think there right or to lazy to do research i wish the people that created ambully where shot our at least never called them pit from the beginning. Im going to be done with this thread now.*


I agree with you, it is very frustrating but with all the BS this breed has to go through due to uneducated owners, there are things that just have to be said. Hopefully our words will have some impact on the fight. Gotta keep scratching no matter how futile it seems, right?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Sr6 said:


> I really like this site and appreciate everyone's point of view, I have noticed everyone here is very proud of there dogs and where they bought them from and i am sure everyone paid a pretty penny, personally I didn't pay much at all and i could care less what bloodline she is from or if she is deformed from the neck down she is my dog and my world. I know how i feel about her and how she has changed my life, and those feelings are probably mutual for everyone on here about their dogs, that is why i am confused why people are disrespecting others by calling other peoples dogs mutt's, and saying someone else's dog is better? Even calling each other names in a couple posts, Half the people in the world can't even classify an American Staffordshire terrier or American pit bull terrier. I personally would of adopted but their are too many regulations for adopting pit's here i didn't fit their classifications. Because there are overpopulations of pit's in the shelters here, and i bet you most of them don't have good bloodlines. I thought people loved the breed because of the dog not because of the colors, or the size, or the bloodline, or even if it was a mutt. I dont want to step on any toes with this post any maybe i was confused but this is how i saw this discussion.


 The thread asked about BYBs and dogs being skatterbred and kind of went all over the place and around the topic mostly from what I read.

I'm sure your little one is wonderful.

This is not to take away from anyone's dog or their choice or style of dog they prefer but...
buying from BYBs though adds to them producing more pups... pups from *responsible* breeders are not the ones ending up in shelters on most occasions unless the new owners pull some crap. I say this because responsible breeders have contracts on their pups and require them to be returned not dumped if the owners can't keep them and other such clauses.

A BYB is a BYB and a responsible breeder a responsible breeder no matter what line they produce...Good dogs are where you find them.

Many of us here also have rescues or dogs that came directly from BYBs for any number of reasons. It doesn't make them bad dogs, but sucks that they came from crappy breeders and or bad situations.

Some of us have dogs from responsible breeders. Not all of them cost tons of money either LOL. That seems to be a common misconception. Prices vary depending on contracts and also sometimes quality and from breeder to breeder

Plain and simple there are just too many shelter dogs and dogs placed in poor situations for me to condone people buying from a BYB, puppy millers or pet stores.

That being said a forum is for discussions and to support the breed not to disrespect others which accomplishes nothing at all.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Sr6 (Mar 8, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> The thread asked about BYBs and dogs being skatterbred and kind of went all over the place and around the topic mostly from what I read.
> 
> I'm sure your little one is wonderful.
> 
> ...


well i think that was very well stated, i think i was just confused cause there was some name calling, and people talking bad about others dogs and i just felt it was very unnecessary. I agree with leaving breeding up to the professionals at all costs of any breed.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sr6 said:


> I really like this site and appreciate everyone's point of view, I have noticed everyone here is very proud of there dogs and where they bought them from and i am sure everyone paid a pretty penny, personally I didn't pay much at all and i could care less what bloodline she is from or if she is deformed from the neck down she is my dog and my world. I know how i feel about her and how she has changed my life, and those feelings are probably mutual for everyone on here about their dogs, that is why i am confused why people are disrespecting others by calling other peoples dogs mutt's, and saying someone else's dog is better? Even calling each other names in a couple posts, Half the people in the world can't even classify an American Staffordshire terrier or American pit bull terrier. I personally would of adopted but their are too many regulations for adopting pit's here i didn't fit their classifications. Because there are overpopulations of pit's in the shelters here, and i bet you most of them don't have good bloodlines. I thought people loved the breed because of the dog not because of the colors, or the size, or the bloodline, or even if it was a mutt. I dont want to step on any toes with this post any maybe i was confused but this is how i saw this discussion.


That's why I said earlier that they are in a league of their own. I'm sure they are good dogs..They are just not comparable, that's why I would never say that my APBT is better than an Ambully. In their own right they prolly are AWESOME dogs.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Bravo everyone! We haven't had a discussion like this in a while. I laughed:rofl: , I cried, I went into hiding . So it got a bit heated, oh well. Everyone is making a valid point here. There is alot of opinion thrown in here because that's pretty much what surrounds the ambully, opinions. Some look really good, they are mutts, and they are a rip off with the wrong name stapled to em'. I rarely find myself in agreeance with BUZ, but I'm behind him 90% on this one. And damnit(!) that dog is not sickly. That is one well done bitch, she's got some great genes, nice muscle def, and it was kinda warm in that pic. I seriously encourage everyone to stay on the topic and not ignore this thread just because a remark or two pissed you off, there's a lot of facts in here, a lot to be learned. I have game dogs and wouldn't trade them for the world! Ambullies have a good look, I'll admit that. But, I would never pay 5K for one just because it has papers stating that it's an APBT. PIT BULL is a tough scarey name and ambullies have a tough bad ass look... My theory is that the asshole that started the breed couldn't think of anything original and/or couldn't throw them into a fight if they weren't a pitty. Anyway, good show everyone!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That was a great post. (and not due to the fact that you backed me up, lol) I think you've made some very valid points.:thumbsup:


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wheezie- i will post up videos soon i dont have a video recorder but my boy does so when ever he comes over i will post some up for you!

Also i agree everyone has there own opinion so what if it got heated! atleast it is a good topic and got a lot of hits then something that got none lol! Like I said I love the Bullies and love the pits and gamedogs... There is a good side and a bad side to each breed! Some bullies are fat as hell and looked messed up.. but then some are very well put together.... Some gamedogs look good and other look sick as hell with the ribs sticking out... so no matter what there is a good side and a bad side to the breeds....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ONe thing we must all remember, especially when its a new member that gets on here and has purchased a dog from what some may deam a BYB, is that they very well may not have known the difference. We are all here to learn and even myself years ago purchased at least one dog from a BYB but I just didnt know back then. I think, myself included that when someone comes on here with a BYB dog, or a bully. crossbreed etc we say to much to quick in that the individuals purchasing said dog are just going on what the knew at the time. Years ago I didnt see anything wrong with getting a dog at Walmart parking but now I see it different, much different. My 2 cents for what its worth

Witty take a look at this link and see if it helps any?

http://www.riospitbull.com/methods_of_breeding.htm


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> ONe thing we must all remember, especially when its a new member that gets on here and has purchased a dog from what some may deam a BYB, is that *they very well may not have known the difference.* We are all here to learn and even myself years ago purchased at least one dog from a BYB but I just didnt know back then. I think, myself included that when someone comes on here with a BYB dog, or a bully. crossbreed etc we say to much to quick in that the individuals purchasing said dog are just going on what the knew at the time. Years ago I didnt see anything wrong with getting a dog at Walmart parking but now I see it different, much different. My 2 cents for what its worth


Very good points. I think many forget this...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Now he was about as close to perfect as a dog can get. Not only is it hard to take your eyes off of him, but he was one of the most impressive dogs that ever showed up. A real dog's dog.


he was a manbiter,so he was a little off,jmo......


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

cane76 said:


> he was a manbiter,so he was a little off,jmo......


Yeah, you're right. But I can forgive him for that.


----------



## topsecret0626 (May 19, 2008)

*is my pup considered a BYB?*

i recieved my pup from out of town. her parents had a pedigree but the people didnt have the pups registered. the mother is 100% jeep for like 8 or more back she said and showed and the father is 100% gotti for 6 back that she said and showed. i just want to know is my pup considered a byb or a good breeding dog and if i were to breed her what would be best to breed her with and why? just curious. i am having her registered with APBR, CKC, DRA, and NKC. are these ok to get her with or not? want to do this right before i do any breeding and while i have time because she wont be ready to breed till about this time next year i think. what age is good to breed also?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

topsecret0626 said:


> i recieved my pup from out of town. her parents had a pedigree but the people didnt have the pups registered. the mother is 100% jeep for like 8 or more back she said and showed and the father is 100% gotti for 6 back that she said and showed. i just want to know is my pup considered a byb or a good breeding dog and if i were to breed her what would be best to breed her with and why? just curious. i am having her registered with APBR, CKC, DRA, and NKC. are these ok to get her with or not? want to do this right before i do any breeding and while i have time because she wont be ready to breed till about this time next year i think. what age is good to breed also?


 That all depends on what you consider a byb. What I call a back yard may not be what Old fort calls a byb. I think that with careful stud selection, health testing, and knowledge you are not a byb. Others may say that without pedi's and papers you're all back yard. The choice is all yours... Just don't breed for the wrong reasons. Money is not a good reason to breed. I myself have bred because I love the breed and I want to pass the good genes along.


----------



## pitgirl (May 5, 2008)

:goodpost: it all should be about loving the breed and good genes. It is sad how people and their dogs can be judged and labeled so strongly and harshly.



reddoggy said:


> That all depends on what you consider a byb. What I call a back yard may not be what Old fort calls a byb. I think that with careful stud selection, health testing, and knowledge you are not a byb. Others may say that without pedi's and papers you're all back yard. The choice is all yours... Just don't breed for the wrong reasons. Money is not a good reason to breed. I myself have bred because I love the breed and I want to pass the good genes along.


----------

